# Masonry Career Advice??



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> I'm 26, been doing it since I was 17.
> 
> My back already hurts and my knees are going bad. I am starting to figure out what my 40 year old employer was talking about when I was learning.
> 
> ...


Oh my god, bad back and knees at 26? Work smart not hard. Well work hard but not at the expense of your body. This isn't the 1500's anymore, life expectancy is pushing 80 and getting longer you need your body to last


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> Oh my god, bad back and knees at 26? Work smart not hard. Well work hard but not at the expense of your body. This isn't the 1500's anymore, life expectancy is pushing 80 and getting longer you need your body to last


I do man, I think it's just the bending over and constanly being on my knees.

I buy new pads every month or so and I still get beat up.

I need to quit booking repair work, it just wails on you.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I do a large amount of chimney top repairs, pretty ez. Chimney replacements, ez. Step repairs, pretty ez. Brick walkway repairs or even installs, hahah, no way. Stone walls, nope, concrete not if I can avoid it, maybe walkways.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I hate doing flat work. I only do it if it's part of another contract or if there's nothing else going on. I like walling


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> I'm 26, been doing it since I was 17.
> 
> My back already hurts and my knees are going bad. I am starting to figure out what my 40 year old employer was talking about when I was learning.
> 
> ...



If you have to strain, you are doing it wrong. In my 20's I would push myself....showing off, or trying to prove something to myself. other times I over did it just for the adrenalin. Once I started my own business.....I sometimes over did it because of $$. "Well, I could come back tomorrow with helpers or a dingo to help me lift this 500 pound stone unto my truck....**** that, I am mighty." Stupid stupid stupid. You only get one set of knees. Treat them with respect! 

I never ask any of my workers to do the sorts of thing I used to do, or work at the pace I used to keep.


----------



## Oskar (Dec 24, 2012)

lol, heyy I guess everybody's different right? As for me i would take dom-mas advice, work smart and hard. You know?!


----------



## Oskar (Dec 24, 2012)

Dom-mas you made a really smart choice on becoming a mason huh?? Im refering to the first comment you posted. Really true! There is alot of people who know plumbing/drywall/electric/etc but their ain't many who know the skills of Masonry x) especially custom tile setting ! thats something i figured out too. Though in my choice i would like to learn finish carpentry as well, the interior work like windows/doors/cabinets/etc. But right now everythings slow on the southern california so just got experience in tile, wish i knew a way of getting into the interior work i just mentioned????


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Food for thought, ticket is 4 years,perfecting the trade-decades.

I would pick one and get really good at it.

If you got 10% of talent in you and 90% of hardwork,you will turn it into cakewalk.

But I wouldnt expect to perfect several trades....unless you are superseal :laughing:


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

TheItalian204 said:


> Food for thought, ticket is 4 years,perfecting the trade-decades.
> 
> I would pick one and get really good at it.
> 
> ...


I can solder pipes with the best of them. :thumbsup:

Ask me to wire up a light fixture though and someone is going to get electrocuted.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> I can solder pipes with the best of them. :thumbsup:
> 
> Ask me to wire up a light fixture though and someone is going to get electrocuted.


I can probably do some nice taping(not the highest level but still) and I know how to do venetian plaster...

ask me to put in a bulb and i would have to read instructions..same goes for plumbing:laughing:


----------



## Brickprick (Jan 23, 2013)

Having worked in California i can tell you that you would be laying alot of block which is hard on the body. Being Cali is an earthquake zone there is not many buildings with true brick cladding its mostly lick and stick brick similar to tile. That may be your avenue in to the trade as your basically pasting brick tiles vertical on walls and finishing your joints out. 

Masonry work can be rewarding but it is a tough life. You make decent money when your working but there are times of layoff where you draw unemployment which is hardly enough to survive on yourself let alone a family. I would go the electrician route if i had to do it again. They got it made!!!


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

elevator installers have it the best


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

dom-mas said:


> elevator installers have it the best


Agreed.

They make great money and benefits. 

The new construction guys earn every dollar though.


----------

